# Best way to Wax a 21' Flats Boat.



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wondering the best way to expose the hull of a flat's boat to put a good coat of wax on the gelcoat. Is it pretty easy to slide it off the trailer in the front yard, tip from one side to the other, then put it back on the trailer, or just move it back and forth on the trailer near a ramp?

The boat will weigh about 2000 lbs. dry.

Here's a pic:










Jim


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Jim, if you ask Ill let you hang it in the boat lift and wax it... sure would be alot easier than moving it around on a trailer,...


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

yea those bikini waxes are sure hard to beat


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *backlashnpcola (18/05/2010)*yea those bikini waxes are sure hard to beat


Thank Goodness for the Bikini Thread, I'll have to look through ALL the pages to get that image out of my head!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Run Dover (18/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *backlashnpcola (18/05/2010)*yea those bikini waxes are sure hard to beat
> ...


Scott,

I'm pretty sure Kenny meant putting my BOAT up on a lift... but thanks for the thought.

You Marines sure think highly of us SQUIDS...:shedevil:shedevil

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *jim t (18/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (18/05/2010)*
> ...


That's a VERY nice jesture from Kenny which sounds like the best way to do it.

Backlash mentioned a bikini wax, do you know what that is Jim????


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I know what a bikini wax is... You implied (I thought)that I was to have a bikini wax that you did not want to see... yet "something" would need to go on a lift to be able to do the wax.

But if I have to explain the joke... maybe too many layers...

Sorry Marine, carry on...:moon:toast

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Yea. Got to explain it means... :boo


----------

